# Consolen-Ausgabe begrenzt??



## HannsW (28. Jul 2009)

Moin,
Ich habe einen Programm - Generator, der mir die Java-Quelltexte auf der Console ausgibt.
Seit ich auf eclipse umgestiegen bin, werden ca die ersten zwei Drittel unterdrückt.
Kann man das Ändern?

TiA Hanns


----------



## SlaterB (28. Jul 2009)

rechte Maustaste, Preferences, Buffer Size


----------



## HannsW (28. Jul 2009)

Danke, das wars!

Ich drück die Daumen, daß Hansa Meister wird!

Hanns

p.s. Was ist Hansa?


----------



## SlaterB (28. Jul 2009)

F.C. HANSA ROSTOCK e.V. - Herzlich Willkommen beim F.C. Hansa Rostock e.V.


----------

